# Horrorhound Indy



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.horrorhoundweekend.com/

If you are going to Horrorhound this weekend make sure to stop by The Shadow Farm booth and say hi!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wish I was going! Hope you have a great time Dave and all your treasures find new homes! My Shadowfarm treasures are happy and doing well!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like fun. Wish we were closer. Hope you have a good time Dave.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You know we would if we lived in the area Have a great time and sell many creatures!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Best of luck selling your work Dave!


----------

